# What Oil So You Use In Your Diesel Trucks



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

I just got my first diesel truck. I picked up a 99 f250 with a 7.3 diesel engine. It needs a oil change. I live in the cincinnati area, so I'm trying to figure out regular or synthetic and 15w-40 or 5w-40 for the winter months. Please give me your input. I'm leaning toward mobil 1 Diesel truck 5w-40 oil with a motorcraft filter.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to the oil burner club!! I have been using Shell Rotella T6 Full Synthetic since I purchased my truck, changing the oil every 5000 miles. Your truck will be much happier starting on those cold winter mornings with the 5W-40 synthetic oil vs the standard oil. The best pricing that I have found online for filters is DieselFiltersOnline. If you happen to have an AutoZone in your area, they will sometimes run specials on the oil in the area of $19.99 per gallon. Otherwise, Walmart has the best everyday pricing on the oil. FYI; every other oil change would make a great time time change your fuel filer.


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

H2oSprayer said:


> Welcome to the oil burner club!! I have been using Shell Rotella T6 Full Synthetic since I purchased my truck, changing the oil every 5000 miles. Your truck will be much happier starting on those cold winter mornings with the 5W-40 synthetic oil vs the standard oil. The best pricing that I have found online for filters is DieselFiltersOnline. If you happen to have an AutoZone in your area, they will sometimes run specials on the oil in the area of $19.99 per gallon. Otherwise, Walmart has the best everyday pricing on the oil. FYI; every other oil change would make a great time time change your fuel filer.


What filter do you use? Thanks for the fast reply


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

mcsquid86 said:


> What filter do you use? Thanks for the fast reply


The 6.0 that I have and the 7.3 that you have use different filters. But to answer your question, this is the one that I use.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I also have a 6.0 powerstroke, and really only use it for towing - less than 7500 miles most years. I have always used the Motorcraft full synthetic 5W-40 and Motorcraft Filters. I think the other full synthetics are probably just as good, and the diesel mechanics at work say full synthetic is the way to go with a turbo and fuel injectors. They also said to stick with the Motorcraft or International filters as there have been some problems with some third party filters, but that could be urban legend. Since I only change once a year, a little extra cost really is not a significant issue for me.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bill & Kate said:


> I also have a 6.0 powerstroke, and really only use it for towing - less than 7500 miles most years. I have always used the Motorcraft full synthetic 5W-40 and Motorcraft Filters. I think the other full synthetics are probably just as good, and the diesel mechanics at work say full synthetic is the way to go with a turbo and fuel injectors. They also said to stick with the Motorcraft or International filters as there have been some problems with some third party filters, but that could be urban legend. Since I only change once a year, a little extra cost really is not a significant issue for me.


 The aftermarket filter urban legend isn't! Do not use 3rd party filters and their replacement caps! Motorcraft or Racor filters only! I use Shell Rotella 5W-40 year round.

Eric


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

I went with the rotella T6 with the motorcraft filter. thanks for the help


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Shell Rotella T, There is nothing like it, I have run engines well over a Million miles with it.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I just had my first oil change and I went the lazy route. Didn't want to go to a dealer 10 miles away, so I went to the same Jiffy Lube I've been visiting for years. I went synthetic and they used Penzoil Ultra 5W-40 with a Havoline filter. Any comments or concerns regarding those?


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

mcsquid86 said:


> I just got my first diesel truck. I picked up a 99 f250 with a 7.3 diesel engine. It needs a oil change. I live in the cincinnati area, so I'm trying to figure out regular or synthetic and 15w-40 or 5w-40 for the winter months. Please give me your input. I'm leaning toward mobil 1 Diesel truck 5w-40 oil with a motorcraft filter.


I use Amsoil for everything.


----------

